# Firmware: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II v1.1.8



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2021)

> Canon has released a minor firmware update for the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II.
> Firmware Version 1.1.8 incorporates the following fix:
> 
> Improves the camera’s connection compatibility to a PC while using a USB 3.0 or higher compatible cable.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Click (May 27, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ethanz (May 28, 2021)

I perked up when I saw 1D X Mark II. But its just minor bug fix lol.


----------



## KT (May 29, 2021)

The is picture is of Mark II body but it has Mark III photo-shopped into the right lower corner????


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 2, 2021)

Took longer than expected to update and it always makes me nervous updating the firmware.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2021)

expatinasia said:


> Took longer than expected to update and it always makes me nervous updating the firmware.



Same here!


----------

